# SC-Greenville-Golden Ret. X to DIE TODAY!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

please look at Finesse Dies today!! 



PLS. CONTACT

[email protected]; 



NAME: Finesse

ANIMAL ID: 9014479

BREED: golden retriever mix

SEX: spayed female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 45 lbs and thin

Karen M. Van Swearingen

----- Forwarded Message -----
From: "hope4dogs" <[email protected]>
To: "hope" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 30, 2009 8:44:10 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Fw: LOOK AT CHESTER..5 MO. OLD.. 2 VERY PREG..MOMS.. .die friday..border collie and golden x..Greenville SC PTS list 10/29 *NEW list* DOGS




PLEASE NOTE My email address has been changed from [email protected] to [email protected] Please change in your address book, Thank you, Hope
----- Original Message ----- 
From: hope4dogs 
To: hope 
Sent: Friday, October 30, 2009 9:43 AM
Subject: Re: LOOK AT CHESTER..5 MO. OLD.. 2 VERY PREG..MOMS.. .die friday..border collie and golden x..Greenville SC PTS list 10/29 *NEW list* DOGS


OMG...This list is astounding and so very sad. It is hard to believe it is real, and all these dogs will have their lives snuffed out of them possibly by the end of the day. Located in South Carolina, all incredible dogs. Please someone save some of them .I can hardly bear this pain anymore...Please crosspost and maybe miracles will happen...Thank you Hope




---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: GCACS <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Oct 29, 2009 at 4:53 PM
Subject: Greenville SC PTS list 10/29 *NEW list* DOGS
To: "Simmons, Michelle" <[email protected]>





*If you cannot see the pictures, please, go to:

www.Noahs-Arks.net and click on the Greenville tab.



Please email us at [email protected]



We may have transport available—just ask



When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you are with. This saves us a lot of time because we currently work with a TON of rescues. Thanks for making it easier for us!



Beginning November 1, we will no longer be billing for pull fees. Pull fees must be paid at the time of confirming the animal, and at the absolute latest, when the animal is picked up from our shelter. Any animal that has not been paid for will NOT be released. There will be no exceptions. Thank you for your cooperation.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I was just going to post her! God, poor angel. Already spayed and everything!!!!

Did you see this pregnant one at the same shelter? DIES November 3!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna:

The dog I posted above is a Golden Ret. Mix and the

girl you posted is another dog. Pretty Sure.

*Kasey is PREG. GIRL YOU POSTED
NAME: Kasey
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Greenville.html

ANIMAL ID: 9026450


BREED: retriever mix


SEX: pregnant female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 year


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 50 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy and preggo


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $40


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/3*




*NAME: Finesse
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Greenville.html

ANIMAL ID: 9014479


BREED: golden retriever mix


SEX: spayed female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 45 lbs and thin


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly and playful


RESCUE PULL FEE: $40


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “travel”


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2*





NAME: Jonas


ANIMAL ID: 9009291


BREED: terrier mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 4 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 25 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy except is heartworm positive


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Kelley


ANIMAL ID: 8995099


BREED: lab mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 38 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy except for mild hair loss due to flea allergies—skin scrape negative


TEMPERAMENT: this dog may not look so “beautiful”, but she is seriously the sweetest dog EVER!!!


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Churchill


ANIMAL ID: 8993510


BREED: mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 9 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 30 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Noel


ANIMAL ID: 9008700


BREED: mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 38 lbs and THIN


HEALTH: appears healthy but thin


TEMPERAMENT: friendly, sad and sweet


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “abandoned by owner”


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Ricky


ANIMAL ID: 9011853


BREED: border collie mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 9 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 50 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Missy


ANIMAL ID: 9007819


BREED: shepherd mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 40 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “abandoned by owner”


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Miley


ANIMAL ID: 9009278


BREED: lab mix


SEX: spayed female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 50 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $40


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Abby


ANIMAL ID: 9000375


BREED: beagle


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 16 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly and sweet


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Star


ANIMAL ID: 8995643


BREED: boxer mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 9 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 45 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly and loves other dogs


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Luna Moon


ANIMAL ID: 8996699


BREED: pit mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 35 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy except for mild demodex


TEMPERAMENT: friendly, sweet, loving, loves people, other dogs, and cats


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO: the sweetest little pittie girl EVER!!!!


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/3







NAME: Bruno


ANIMAL ID: 8966641


BREED: big dog mix


SEX: neutered male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 10 wks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy but is blind, can see shadows


TEMPERAMENT: friendly and playful


RESCUE PULL FEE: $11


ADDITIONAL INFO: was adopted out through the Greenville Humane Society, was returned to them because he was found to be blind, the Humane Society returned him to us


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Uno and Dos


ANIMAL ID: 9001586, 1609


BREED: lab/collie mix


SEX: male and female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 10 wks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 14 lbs


HEALTH: appear healthy


TEMPERAMENT: a little scared but friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for “unwanted litter”


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Esther


ANIMAL ID: 8996734


BREED: Peke/cocker mix


SEX: spayed female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 4 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 22 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: nervous in the cage, fine when she is out


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “too many animals”


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Vienna


ANIMAL ID: 8993534


BREED: lab/shepherd mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 4 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 18 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $35


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Hardee


ANIMAL ID: 8995430


BREED: dachshund/pug mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 25 lbs and really overweight


HEALTH: appears healthy but fat


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender due to “abandoned by owner”


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Senji and Seiko


ANIMAL ID: 9001606, 1602


BREED: lab/collie mix


SEX: males


APPROXIMATE AGE: 10 wks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “unwanted litter”


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Chester


ANIMAL ID: 9009002


BREED: mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 5 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 18 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Fluffy


ANIMAL ID: 8983690


BREED: poodle


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 14 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy, has a minor liver issue that the vet says is not a big issue


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “health of owner”


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Lil Girl


ANIMAL ID: 8987838


BREED: Catahoula/lab mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 5 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 25 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Sassy


ANIMAL ID: 8987843


BREED: lab mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 5 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 25 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Melvin


ANIMAL ID: 8853616


BREED: chihuahua


SEX: neutered male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 7 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 8 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: nervous in the cage, friendly once you get him out


RESCUE PULL FEE: $40


ADDITIONAL INFO: heartworm negative


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Chuck


ANIMAL ID: 8982448


BREED: mix


SEX: neutered male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 12 weeks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 12 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy, minor hairloss on feet, skin scrape was negative


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $35


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Nefra


ANIMAL ID: 8988383


BREED: mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 25 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: shy but friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender due to “no time”


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Stripe and Spot


ANIMAL ID: 8990116, 0136


BREED: mixes


SEX: male and female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs


HEALTH: appear healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “no time”


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Texas


ANIMAL ID: 8976551


BREED: Jack Russell mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Hammy


ANIMAL ID: 8983807


BREED: basset mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 10 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 30 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Tabby


ANIMAL ID: 8990008


BREED: heeler mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 45 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Al


ANIMAL ID: 8968240


BREED: Rhodesian Ridgeback mix


SEX: neutered male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 55 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly and loving


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO: LOOK AT THOSE EARS!!!! THEY ARE ALWAYS LIKE THAT!!!


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Boanne


ANIMAL ID: 8970813


BREED: schnauzer mix


SEX: spayed female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 4 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 38 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $40


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for “won’t stay in the yard”


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Pearl


ANIMAL ID: 8969197


BREED: your guess is as good as mine J


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 4 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 35 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly and really sweet


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Burger


ANIMAL ID: 8969211


BREED: wirehaired something!


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 38 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $60


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2







NAME: Anna


ANIMAL ID: 8969067


BREED: pointer mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 25 lbs


HEALTH: healthy except for mild demodex


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I am sponsored!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Starlite


ANIMAL ID: 8940586


BREED: pit mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 38 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy except for minor hair loss and bruising on her toes of one foot


TEMPERAMENT: friendly, passed all temp tests


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I AM SPONSORED!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Kloe


ANIMAL ID: 8938537


BREED: mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 40 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $0—I AM SPONSORED!!!


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued







NAME: Lady Bird


ANIMAL ID: 8932033


BREED: mix


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 35 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly and sweet


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered b/c she escapes


UPDATE: will be PTS 11/2













NAME: Camile & Corynne (Penelope was apart of this litter)


ANIMAL ID: 8957839-7854


BREED: DMH


SEX: Female


APPROXIMATE AGE: Camile is 2 yrs- Corynne is 3 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5-7 lbs


HEALTH: appear healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 (each)


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued













NAME: Chase


ANIMAL ID: 8958821


BREED: DMH


SEX: Male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 7 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5-6 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly/playful


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO: very sweet boy- loves to play- would not sit still for a picture


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31













NAME: Donte


ANIMAL ID: 8322869


BREED: DSH


SEX: Male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2-3 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 10-15 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $40


ADDITIONAL INFO: returned from GHS because he has been up for adoption for 2 months with no luck- he was starting to get frustrated in his cage- he is a very sweet boy- very big too, he is neutered J 


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31







NAME: Barbie & Bella


ANIMAL ID: 8981946-1929


BREED: dmh


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5-7 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered too many animals


UPDATE: selected for adoption
















NAME: Nessie


ANIMAL ID: 8995986


BREED: dsh


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT:5-7 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued










NAME: Cinderella


ANIMAL ID: 8985668


BREED: DMH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5-7 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31










NAME: Cammi


ANIMAL ID: 8980269


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 wks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 2 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31










NAME: Thomas


ANIMAL ID: 8983595


BREED: Maine **** mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 7-10 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31










NAME: Pedro- Pelly


ANIMAL ID: 8980345-0371


BREED: dsh


SEX: 1m 1f


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3-4 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 4 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: very sweet kittens! LOVE THEM


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31







NAME: Jack


ANIMAL ID: 8931887


BREED: dsh


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner came in and indentified him- never came back to get him L


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31







NAME: Donald


ANIMAL ID: 8982975


BREED: dsh


SEX: male 


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5-7 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: WILL BE PTS 10-31










NAME: Molly


ANIMAL ID: 8973722


BREED: DLH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 10-12 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 40


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender because they were moving- already spayed


UPDATE: rescued



















NAME: Duncan


ANIMAL ID: 9015705


BREED: DSH


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 2 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 11-1







NAME: Pegasus


ANIMAL ID: 8994046


BREED: Cymric mix


SEX: Male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2-3 yrs


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 10-12 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO: he is huge J no tail- he is just a big baby 


UPDATE: selected for adoption










NAME: Beetle Juice


ANIMAL ID: 9015340


BREED: DSH


SEX: Male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 10-15 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO: this guy came in yesterday- he is huge also- very tall and husky!! Such a sweetheart! Love him


UPDATE: rescued










NAME: Alana and her trio


ANIMAL ID: 9009162-9195-9200-9197


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: Mom is 1 yr- kittens 5 wks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: variety


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 40


ADDITIONAL INFO: will not separate- must save whole family


UPDATE: time up 10-31










NAME: Guinness


ANIMAL ID: 9009130


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 40


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to moving- she is spayed and very sweet J


UPDATE: time up will be pts 10-31










NAME: Shyan & Sarah


ANIMAL ID: 8976718-6702


BREED: DMH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 2-3 lbs


HEALTH: appear healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: kittens were shy when they first come in, now they are super sweet J


UPDATE: time up will be pts 10-31










NAME: Chevy


ANIMAL ID: 9008654


BREED: Maine **** mix


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2-3 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 10-12 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued










NAME: Leland & Baby


ANIMAL ID: 8977373-7370


BREED: DSH


SEX: 1f 1m


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 2-3 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: sweet kittens


UPDATE: rescued










NAME: Connie


ANIMAL ID: 9011236


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 8 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: rescued










NAME: Chloe


ANIMAL ID: 9011067


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 40


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered because of not enough time- she is already spayed.


UPDATE: time up will be pts 10-31










NAME: Skylar & Bronson


ANIMAL ID: 9000857-0822


BREED: DMH


SEX: 1m 1f


APPROXIMATE AGE: 9 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 4 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered because of too many animals


UPDATE: time up will be pts 10-31










NAME: “Copper Rd”


ANIMAL ID: 9011255-1258-1261-1267-1314


BREED: DSH


SEX: 4m 1f


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 mos


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 2 lbs


HEALTH: appear healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-31










NAME: Bonet


ANIMAL ID: 9001793


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 7 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 4 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO: 


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31
















NAME: Reba


ANIMAL ID: 9008318


BREED: DLH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 8 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-31








The next list of cats all came from the same place- the lady brought them all in Saturday- she said they just kept multiplying… 13 females and 6 males….




NAME: “the 2 month old kittens”


ANIMAL ID: 90002039-2057-2054-2043-2033-2035


BREED: DSH


SEX: 3f 3m


APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 2 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31







NAME:


ANIMAL ID: 9001966-1900


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31







NAME:


ANIMAL ID: 9001984-1961


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 4-5 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31







NAME:


ANIMAL ID: 9002010-2013


BREED: DSH


SEX: 1m 1f


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 4-5 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31







NAME:


ANIMAL ID: 9001989-2020


BREED: DSH


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5-7 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31







NAME:


ANIMAL ID: 9001977-1955-2002


BREED: DMH


SEX: 2m 1f


APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 4-5 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31




NAME:


ANIMAL ID: 9002023-1955


BREED: dsh


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 3 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 10-29 will be pts 10-31













NAME: Nemo


ANIMAL ID: 9030089


BREED: DMH


SEX: male


APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 wks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 1-2 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy (except deformed front legs)


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 40


ADDITIONAL INFO: this kitten’s front legs are deformed- looks like he’s swimming, doc believes with surgery this could be corrected.


UPDATE: time up 11-3










NAME: Lily 


ANIMAL ID: 9027522


BREED: dsh


SEX: female


APPROXIMATE AGE: 5 months


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 8 lbs


HEALTH: appears healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 40


ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrender because of health of owner- spayed very sweet girl J


UPDATE: time up







NAME: “Candy land” Group


ANIMAL ID: 9020937-0930-0933-0916


BREED: DSH


SEX: 2f 2m


APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 wks


APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 1-2 lbs


HEALTH: appear healthy


TEMPERAMENT: friendly


RESCUE PULL FEE: $ 50 each


ADDITIONAL INFO:


UPDATE: time up 11-2








If we have not worked with your rescue before, we will need to get some paperwork from you and check your references. Please contact us if you would like to be added to our list of approved rescue groups.


We do not heartworm test dogs in our shelter until a rescue commits to them. If you want to rescue an animal on this list but cannot take heartworm positive dogs, please add that information to your reply email when confirming.


Thanks.





Please do not post our emails or animals on online classified sites. Crossposting of this email is welcomed; however, please do not post them online.





Greenville County Animal Care Services


328C Furman Hall Road


Receiving Building


Greenville, SC 29609


Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

BUMP!! for this boy!!!!


----------

